# Joinery dilemma!



## Daniel501 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all- I'm trying to make a mitered sticking joint on the table saw for some frame and panel doors- the bevel on the vertical stile is no problem- just a straight 45 degree cut down the length of the wood - about 1/8" wide or so. The problem is that when I try to cut the rail with the 45 degree mating bevel, it's never quite exact- almost impossible for me to get the perfect fit. If I was doing the door with just a plain tenon and groove, I'd be done already- it's that damn 1/8" bevel that's the problem. I've included a pic of the joint I'm trying to make- taken at Lowe's. Any advice would be great- I really need some help here! :blink: Thanks!!!
Dan Hill
Fort Lauderdale


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

On production doors, that joint isn't done on a TS, but rather on a moulding machine, shaper, or done with a router bit set like this.


----------



## Daniel501 (Dec 16, 2007)

HAha!! No wonder I've been having so much trouble! Thank you so much. Now- off to get the router! And those bits!!
Daniel Hill


----------



## Daniel501 (Dec 16, 2007)

Now for that, would I need a plunge router, or a router table?
Daniel


----------



## Spyko (Nov 3, 2007)

The cope & stick bits are best used in a router table. If you have TWO router tables you'll be happier. Setting up for both cuts lets you really nail it down before you start cutting. A guy I worked with for a while had a special table he made that had 2 routers in it. One side of the table was set up for rails, the other for stiles. It was great! Make sure to use a backing block on the end grain cuts. If you buy your stock at finished dimention make sure it's all from the same batch. Even slight diffs in thickness S-U-C-K when making doors like this. Ideally, use a thickness palner on all of your stock before you start to get it perfect.
Good Luck!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> On production doors, that joint isn't done on a TS, but rather on a moulding machine, shaper, or done with a router bit set like this.


 
Great link cabinetman, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Look into the Freud cope and stick sets. They are very easy to set up and the joints come together tight.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## Daniel501 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Joe- I just might pick those up!!


----------

